# Herbalist's MT2 (CEM's) Tanning peptide log and review.



## Herbalist (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey guys,

I been reading reviews on CEM and a few other places like it on the forums and decided to go with CEM because they seem to have good quality (we will see) and been around for a while. 
From the forums I was looking at on google (while looking at/for CEM info) I found IM to be one of the better places (GREAT PEOPLE HERE!) and thought I would toss up a MT 2 review/log here to help some one out or look back on and see how I can adjust it.

I have used igf1 before, but not MT2.
I have ALOT of knowledge in the supplement/herbal area (my name lol) and I feel a pretty good understanding of aas and peptides. 
I have done 3 cycles before 2 test only with SD as a 4 week kick for one and a deca and test cycle.
I have been into bbing for a few years now, and I been lifting heavy and for mass atleast the last 3.
I'm 28


----------



## Herbalist (Mar 21, 2013)

Well after forgetting about this log.....  

I had a good run!

in 4 weeks i was dark as F#%* and 6 weeks I had to drop dose to every 2 weeks 0.5mg held it on for months.

I have lightened up and may use some more soon since I sort of got lazy with the tanning and pinning.

But all and all I can say CEM's MT2 is 100% GTG.  
  Ifound if I went over 1mg per dose I felt a bit upset but 0.5mg seemed perfect and 2X a week was enough to give me a nice tan. I thought I would need a few bottles of MT2 but one was enough and the second one would coast me for like a year at these doses.

Good shit!


One thing I did not notice was boners people talk about with MT2?
One guy was telling me its like viagra!  
But I sure as hell didn't notice that. 
Does that affect differ person to person?
Has anyone else got the viagra effect from MT2?


Thanks!

and sorry I forgot to update this I was away for work for months so I haven't been too active.


----------

